# My Betta Macrostoma



## hermanus (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi all, here are my betta macrostoma pictures, enjoyed...

Hermanus


----------



## Lunatik_69 (Nov 8, 2008)

I normally dont like FW fish, but those look great. Thats funny how they "cling" to your finger. Luna


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Beautiful! Please post them in your photo gallery! 

By the way, I read a great article on these in the October TFH magazine, page 82


----------



## hermanus (Nov 9, 2008)

Lunatik_69 said:


> I normally dont like FW fish, but those look great. Thats funny how they "cling" to your finger. Luna


Hi Luna thanks for your comment, the one you mention cling out the finger was caught the cricket as his food, normally wild betta also eat insects at their natural habitats.

Hermanus

PS. What is FW fish, sorry i don't know it...


----------



## hermanus (Nov 9, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> Beautiful! Please post them in your photo gallery!
> 
> By the way, I read a great article on these in the October TFH magazine, page 82


Thanks MediaHound, will do soon

Hermanus


----------



## Lunatik_69 (Nov 8, 2008)

hermanus said:


> Hi Luna thanks for your comment, the one you mention cling out the finger was caught the cricket as his food, normally wild betta also eat insects at their natural habitats.
> 
> Hermanus
> 
> PS. What is FW fish, sorry i don't know it...


FW= fresh water SW= salt water


----------



## block2 (Sep 12, 2008)

hermanus said:


> PS. What is FW fish, sorry i don't know it...


Hi Hermanus 

I think you'll find FW fish means Freshwater Fish. 

Regards
Jeff


----------



## hermanus (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot Luna and Jeff

Hermanus


----------



## BIG_ONE (Aug 18, 2008)

NICE! wild bettas


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

:betta: I love them! Thank you so much for sharing the pictures and it is obvious how much you love them.


----------



## hermanus (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks Big One and Chickadee, yes I love them very much they live on air condition room to make them more comfortable

Hermanus


----------



## MinxMermaid (Nov 17, 2008)

WOW, those are beautiful!!! never seen anything like it!!

STUNNING!!


----------



## biotopeshop (Nov 14, 2008)

hermanus said:


> Thanks Big One and Chickadee, yes I love them very much they live on air condition room to make them more comfortable
> 
> Hermanus



Hi,

Good to meet you here. 

Best regards

Thio


----------



## hermanus (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks all and nice to met you too here Thio

Hermanus


----------

